# Hard Bricked my D2G



## micc117

ok I have been working on unbricking this thing for months now...

I went to flash an ICS rom and now it bootloops in the bootloader mode D0.11

I have flash stock froyo and gingerbread to no avail.

I have tried flashing the 629 root method, and got nothing...

I have no idea why it keeps going straight into bootloader mode...

I have tried the rsdlite and keep getting error switching through bp bypass mode and yes I even found the

fix for that and it doesnt work. it keeps erroring at the bp bypass mode sooo...

I have been flashing through linux on ubuntu, it finishes completely but during reboot it goes directly into

bootloader mode... I dont know what else to do, I wanna shatter this thing out in my parking lot right now lol...

PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## robertdismonet

i feel your pain, did you ever try using this? http://rootzwiki.com/topic/25324-sbf-firmware-cdma-droid-2we-a956-verizon-usa-gingebread-234-version-45629/
sorry if you had already, though haha. just don't f* the phone up because the fix is probably right around the corner


----------



## bikedude880

After flashing an SBF, reboot while holding 'x'

You'll see a warning sign and Android guy. Press either 1) both up and down at the same time, or 2) press the search key. Once you see a menu, use the volume keys to scroll and either 1) the camera button for "select/OK", or 2) the power button for OK (only if option a doesn't work).

I only say this because you've done so much and yet (from the sound of it) missed one crucial step.


----------



## micc117

I am trying the .629 root method, which involes flashing .608

i keep getting error switch through br pass through mode!!









I have found the rootzwiki page that tells me what to do when i encounter this

but it dont work, no matter what I do it always fails at switching through bp pass

through mode









EDIT: I do have stock recovery and sometimes it will boot into android but eventually it will restart

and bootloop into the bootloader


----------



## beh

You might have already looked at this, but here is a good info site.
http://droid.koumakan.jp/wiki/SBF


----------



## x13thangelx

Have you tried flashing the 629 sbf instead of the 608/modded 629? Worth a shot and only adds 1 extra step to sbf'ing in the future.


----------



## micc117

yes I have but I am trying the wiki sbf fix, I have tried it before to no avail but this time it actually didnt recognize the device so maybe now i can use that to fix it.... will updat


----------



## micc117

nope still fails no matter what I do at error switching bp pass through mode


----------



## micc117

This is from the flash error log in RSDlite...
maybe ya'll can help me

06/18/12 10:02:00 New Log Started For Software Download.
06/18/12 10:02:05 00000e30 Phone.cpp 451 0 ERROR Generic failure when sending command.
06/18/12 10:02:05 00000e30 Phone.cpp 1557 0 ERROR GetPhoneID failed: ERROR.
06/18/12 10:02:21 The FlashLog key is turned off.
06/18/12 10:02:25 Multi upgrade started for 1 phones
06/18/12 10:02:25 [Device ID: 0] Flashing phone.
06/18/12 10:15:27 ERROR: Phone[0000]: Error switching phone to BP Pass through mode - on device ID 0.
06/18/12 10:15:27 ERROR: Flash failure: Phone[0000]: Error switching phone to BP Pass through mode (Error Code: be),
Detailed Error Details: Direction of the Error=No Direction, Command Value=0, Code Group Number=257 - on device ID 0.
06/18/12 10:15:27 [Device ID: 0] Phone[0000]: Error switching phone to BP Pass through mode
06/18/12 10:15:27 Multi upgrade finished.
06/18/12 10:16:53 The FlashLog key is turned off.
06/18/12 10:16:56 Multi upgrade started for 1 phones
06/18/12 10:16:56 [Device ID: 0] Flashing phone.
06/18/12 10:29:00 ERROR: Phone[0000]: Error switching phone to BP Pass through mode - on device ID 0.
06/18/12 10:29:00 ERROR: Flash failure: Phone[0000]: Error switching phone to BP Pass through mode (Error Code: be),
Detailed Error Details: Direction of the Error=No Direction, Command Value=0, Code Group Number=257 - on device ID 0.
06/18/12 10:29:00 [Device ID: 0] Phone[0000]: Error switching phone to BP Pass through mode
06/18/12 10:29:00 Multi upgrade finished.
06/18/12 10:29:47 Multi upgrade started for 1 phones
06/18/12 10:29:47 [Device ID: 0] Flashing phone.


----------



## themib

micc117 said:


> nope still fails no matter what I do at error switching bp pass through mode


 edit: have you tried uninstalling drivers, reinstalling divers?

try a different pc, and/or usb cable
or even different usb port

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## micc117

tried a new computer, I tried all the usb ports, I only have one usb cable so cant use a different one of those,

I have installed and uninstalled about every version of the drivers and rsd lite









this is starting to annoy me cuz it wont work, I been trying to fix this phone for the past 8 months...


----------



## PhantomGamers

you can try booting linux and using sbf flash instead of rsd lite?


----------



## MissionImprobable

And your USB is the one that came with the phone?


----------



## micc117

no this is a different usb cable not a motorola, and I have tried the linux sbf, thats how i rooted my dx on .621
im at work and going to try this computer here and look for a moto usb cable will update soon...

EDIT:

Just tried on my work computer, its running windows 7 and still error switching through bp pass through mode







ugh


----------



## MissionImprobable

It may be the USB cable. Have you used it to transfer files from your computer to the phone before? Some of the Non-OEM cables will charge but are not capable of utilizing all the other features on the phone.


----------



## micc117

ya i use it to transfer files all the time


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Can you open Device Manager and, when RSDlite attempts to switch the phone to BP pass-through mode, try pressing F5 in the Device Manager's window every few seconds?

A new USB device might appear. If you right-click it and choose Properties, you'll have the option to reinstall drivers. Try it. If it doesn't work, try reinstalling Motorola drivers _immediately_ after RSDlite starts its attempt to switch modes. Make sure the installation completes before RSDlite stops with that error. Once done, retry flashing; the device driver should now be present.


----------



## micc117

i knew i should have brought the phone to work with me today lol...

ok ill definitely try that... thanks will update later


----------



## micc117

nope as soon as it gets to 99% motorola flash interface driver disappears from the device manger list and htne is fails bp pass through mode...

Idk why it connects through the entire flash up until the very end and then disconnects and fails the flash









this is getting beyond frustrating, why wont the drivers act correctly???? im using rsd lite 4.9 and an older motodriver, but i have also used the newest of both as

well... and i am doing this on a different computer, thing is this used to work flawlessly all the time, then started acting up for no damn reason...

any ideas?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

BP passthrough mode implies switching USB devices. RSDlite tells the boot loader to switch to passthrough mode, giving it direct access to another portion of the device's EPROM, and for that it disconnects the Flash Interface and connects a different device. Either your PC cannot see that other device, or the boot loader is corrupt.


----------



## micc117

it has flashed successfully before, how would i fix a corrupt bootloader








lemme try one more thing and ill edit this with an update

edit: failed yet again


----------



## micc117

come on people dont let my thread get pushed, there are more people that have this issue....


----------



## bikedude880

What version of RSD Lite are you using? I noticed you're using RSD Lite 4.9, try using RSD Lite 5.6. What OS are you on?

Does the bootloader screen look like this:


Code:


<br />
Battery OK<br />
OK to Program<br />
Connect USB<br />
Data Cable<br />

Or this:


Code:


<br />
MEM_MAP Blank<br />
Service Req'd<br />
Battery OK<br />
OK to Program<br />
Data Cable<br />


----------



## micc117

ok this is what my dumbass did, i didnt take the stupid .629 update but trying to get this damn thing to work I flash the .629 sbf file

so i guess now im stuck on .629

when i tried to flash .608 i get the mem_map blank screen

when i flash .629 full i get the battery ok screen

but no matter what i keep failing switch through bp pass through mode and every time the phone reboots or if i just turn it on

it goes directly to the bootloader screen without me having to hold the up key on the key pad









it has turned on before, even though it failed at that stage in the flash, it turned on but as i was going through it to

make sure everything was working properly it rebooted on its own and went into bootloader again ugh

idk wat to do anymore


----------



## robinsc

so you can't flash the stock .629 sbf and get a working phone ?
if so it seems like you might have a hardware fault.

if you can there is a thread for rooting .629 and installing CWM.

i.e. "
* [How-to] [SBF] unbricking & root D2g 629*

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] " by the weird and wonderfully named my wife has milk...[/background]


----------



## micc117

robinsc said:


> so you can't flash the stock .629 sbf and get a working phone ?
> if so it seems like you might have a hardware fault.
> 
> if you can there is a thread for rooting .629 and installing CWM.
> 
> i.e. "
> * [How-to] [SBF] unbricking & root D2g 629*
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]" by the weird and wonderfully named my wife has milk...[/background]


Tried that, yeah .629 sbf worked one time, and i got no errors with rsd lite... but i tried rooting it and it got the error again... and now i cant get passed the switching through bp pass through mode error.... idk it sucks


----------



## themib

Have you tried a different cable
They can go bad, but still work for some things and nor others

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## micc117

themib said:


> Have you tried a different cable
> They can go bad, but still work for some things and nor others
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


have not tried a different cable but will do...

ill update when i try


----------



## Trung

micc117 said:


> have not tried a different cable but will do...
> 
> ill update when i try


Hi Micc and everybody,

I am facing the same problem (Error switching phone to BP pass through mode, FAIL, and bootloop...). I have tried (many many times) all the stuffs which Micc have done: 608 then 629, ezSBF, stock SBF.... Further more, I have also tried with 4 different USB cables, different SRDLites from 4.9, 5.5, 5.6, to 5.7 and 3 different computers, laptop..., uninstall and reinstall Motorolla Device Manager...

Actually, after flashing 608, then 629, I can access the Recovery (by holding X while powering up). But after "wipe data/cache", reboot, the phone go back to Bootloader everytime...

I have tried to find the solution on different forums, bit still stucked. It have been nearly 1 year since the last post of this thread. Could you please let me know how about your phone finally?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## micc117

Trung said:


> Hi Micc and everybody,
> 
> I am facing the same problem (Error switching phone to BP pass through mode, FAIL, and bootloop...). I have tried (many many times) all the stuffs which Micc have done: 608 then 629, ezSBF, stock SBF.... Further more, I have also tried with 4 different USB cables, different SRDLites from 4.9, 5.5, 5.6, to 5.7 and 3 different computers, laptop..., uninstall and reinstall Motorolla Device Manager...
> 
> Actually, after flashing 608, then 629, I can access the Recovery (by holding X while powering up). But after "wipe data/cache", reboot, the phone go back to Bootloader everytime...
> 
> I have tried to find the solution on different forums, bit still stucked. It have been nearly 1 year since the last post of this thread. Could you please let me know how about your phone finally?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


So yeah just letting you know, i still have never figured out how to get passed the failed bp mode... i have tried everything....


----------



## themib

have you tried the D2G (a956) ezSBF & Root 2.3.4/ 4.5.629


----------



## themib

> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] uninstall and reinstall Motorolla Device Manager..[/background]


 how did you uninstall, just reinstalling may not fix problem
may want to watch *Device Drivers Install[background=transparent]-[/background]*Tomsgt123
but if you tried ezSBF 629, that shouldn't matter, but ezSBF doesn't always work

when rsd lite is flashing, and switches to* BP Pass through* mode, open windows device manager, and look for a yellow triangle










> Start Motorola Driver Installer once again, and let it finish. Then if RSDLite didn't timeout yet, head to Device Manager, find the _Unknown device_, and in its properties' _Driver_ tab click _Update driver&#8230;_. It should now install normally. If RSDLite timed out and you got an error from it, just repeat the SBF process. The driver should now be present, and the flashing process will finish normally.


-http://droid.koumakan.jp/wiki/SBF
if update fails I would uninstall the device, disconnect usb cable, reinstall drivers, reboot pc,reconnect usb cable, check windows device manager again
also may want to try USBDeview to check drivers as shown in *Device Drivers Install[background=transparent]-[/background]*Tomsgt123


----------



## Trung

micc117 said:


> So yeah just letting you know, i still have never figured out how to get passed the failed bp mode... i have tried everything....


Thanks for your information, Micc. I think we have the same problem, so if I got a solution, I will let you know.


----------



## Trung

themib said:


> how did you uninstall, just reinstalling may not fix problem
> may want to watch *Device Drivers Install[background=transparent]-[/background]*Tomsgt123
> but if you tried ezSBF 629, that shouldn't matter, but ezSBF doesn't always work
> 
> when rsd lite is flashing, and switches to* BP Pass through* mode, open windows device manager, and look for a yellow triangle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -http://droid.koumakan.jp/wiki/SBF
> if update fails I would uninstall the device, disconnect usb cable, reinstall drivers, reboot pc,reconnect usb cable, check windows device manager again
> also may want to try USBDeview to check drivers as shown in *Device Drivers Install[background=transparent]-[/background]*Tomsgt123


Yes,

- I have tried ezSBF 3 times.
- I have also uninstall and reinstall the driver following exactly the process as advice.
- I have also tried this: open the Windows Device Manager and let it standby, and tried to reinstall the driver of "Other device" (with yellow triangle) while RSD "switching phone to BP pass through mode", but windows said that the drive is not compatible and stop the installation...

.... The phone bootloop again!

For more information, I have sent the phone to Motorola center, after 02 days of checking, they said that the mainboard is malfunction and need to be replace which cost USD 200!

Anyway, many thanks for your kind instruction. I have read through this thread, you are always so nice!


----------



## AnEp1cN00B

Have you tried just booting into the bootloader recovery options and just wiping everything and resetting to factory defaults? Try doing that and then try to flash your device onto the rom that is current.

Didnt see the last post.
Oh, oops. Dont always believe the crap that motorola tells you, I told them my situation with my droid x and they wanted me to replace it, so then I found a way to .sbf it and it has worked ever since, it works better than before I messed it up...


----------



## Trung

AnEp1cN00B said:


> Have you tried just booting into the bootloader recovery options and just wiping everything and resetting to factory defaults? Try doing that and then try to flash your device onto the rom that is current.
> 
> Didnt see the last post.
> Oh, oops. Dont always believe the crap that motorola tells you, I told them my situation with my droid x and they wanted me to replace it, so then I found a way to .sbf it and it has worked ever since, it works better than before I messed it up...


Yes, I have tried (hold X while turning on the phone), but after "swipe cache, data", the phone rebooted to Bootloader again


----------

